# [H] Frostwolf - Döner mit Alles sucht für den zweiten 10er



## Ashen2780 (8. Dezember 2010)

[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]
[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]
[/font]Wir suchen für unseren zweiten 10er Raid noch Member. 

Ihr beherrscht Eure Klasse, seid zuverlässig und möchtet den Content clearen. Wir bieten eine angenehme, familiäre Atmosphäre mit eingespielten Gruppenmitgliedern. 

Raidtage: Montag und Mittwoch

Interesse? Dann sprecht Lokien oder Shífu ingame an oder schreibt uns. 

Viele Grüße 

Lokien[/font]


----------



## Ashen2780 (1. März 2011)

Wir suchen derzeit noch einen Healpala, Equip und Exp 12/12 sollten vorhanden sein


----------

